# For those whose phone is their mp3 player



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Since being on JellyBean, poweramp has been keeping from going into deep sleep while playing. ICS didn't give me this problem, and it's murdering my battery. Anyone else experiencing/not experiencing this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't experienced this with any other mp3 app, but I don't use power amp so I can't speak to your exact situation. Might be a compatibility issue with the new code? Email dev?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

No issues with Google Play. I would definitely contact the dev, although he may already be aware.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I use PowerAmp all the time, and CPU Spy says my phone is going into deep sleep. Have you turned off the auto media scanner in Power Amp? I'm running Pete's Bugless Beast Nightly July 12 2012.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't believe the phone ever sleeps while listening to any media. Mine never has anyway.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> I don't believe the phone ever sleeps while listening to any media. Mine never has anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Correct. I don't think it ever deep sleeps while playing music.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Correct. I don't think it ever deep sleeps while playing music.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It did/does with Play.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hmm actually it isn't poweramp its media server keeping it awake. In the past always been able to get deep sleep with music on. Possibly a corrupted file? I feel like I've seen this issue randomly pop up on forums since gingerbread. Hopefully won't have to wipe SD :-\

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

APPEARS as if fixing permissions solved this issue.. will investigate further. sorry to bump my own thread, but in case any others are having similar problems hopefully a nice solution has been found

may have spoke too soon









thoughts:

perhaps it has to do with the whole storage thing? i.e. /sdcard/ and /storage/sdcard0/ both containing my music. but they don't seem to be copies, rather two paths to the same files

does anyone know a mp3 checker app to see if i've got corrupt files or something?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

eris72 said:


> Hmm actually it isn't poweramp its media server keeping it awake. In the past always been able to get deep sleep with music on. Possibly a corrupted file? I feel like I've seen this issue randomly pop up on forums since gingerbread. Hopefully won't have to wipe SD :-\
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


i never could do this in ICS and it makes natural sense. I should repost my comments from faux's thread here.

Update:

Here is what I was talking about:

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"to accurately test this, first make sure it can deep sleep before playing music. Then reset timers in CPU spy to have it start monitoring deep sleep from that point. Then play music with screen off for a couple minutes. Then go back in CPU spy and check. If you think ICS does this then check this in ICS."[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I just tested this on an ICS ROM (different device mind you) that has no problems deep sleeping. I used pandora and it does not deep sleep while music is playing.[/background]


----------

